# What Watch Is On Your Christmas List?



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll start.

A Tissot PRS516 Chrono with white face and bracelet strap . :xmas:










I've got to get a Tissot before I retire !


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Tissot that.

Not sure I'll be getting any watches, but maybe some parts to mod my SKX011 and BM.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

possibly the Wristwatch Annual 2014, by Peter Braun. They are pretty repeatitive but I have a collection going back to 2003, and they are good for reference.

I've already sorted the 710's gifts - get me!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have something in mind but I`m saying nothing until I`m sure I have enough dosh :shutup:


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have something in mind but I`m saying nothing until I`m sure I have enough dosh :shutup:


Similar. If I get a reply to my WTB then Santa might just be good to me.


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Is a Daytona Cosomograph in pale blue and chocolate too much?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Why, are you buying? In that case I'll have a Panerai Bronzo please. Many thanks.


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

Steinhart Vintage Military.. If it was possible to fine somewhere to order one atm. :wallbash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is easy.

1) An Omega Speedmaster moon watch that has actually been on the moon.

2) An Omega Seamaster 300 that has actually been issued by the MOD.

3) A Rolex Submariner that was actually worn by Sean Connery in one of his Bond films.

I see disappointment in my future.

Later,

William


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

GASHEAD said:


> Why, are you buying? In that case I'll have a Panerai Bronzo please. Many thanks.


Er, no. I can't really afford the Tissot :blush2:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

We're not allowed to post links, but Creation have SGEG23P1 half price at Â£76.

I know some people view them as a bit naff but I quite like them (it's the black ion plated 100m quartz with different coloured bezel detail)

This Christmas will be a fairly tight one but if we have the budget I might ask for that!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> possibly the Wristwatch Annual 2014, by Peter Braun. They are pretty repeatitive but I have a collection going back to 2003, and they are good for reference.
> 
> I've already sorted the 710's gifts - get me!


I didn't know they existed. I think I'll put that on my Amazon wish list. I've more chance of getting it !


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> We're not allowed to post links, but Creation have SGEG23P1 half price at Â£76.
> 
> I know some people view them as a bit naff but I quite like them (it's the black ion plated 100m quartz with different coloured bezel detail)
> 
> This Christmas will be a fairly tight one but if we have the budget I might ask for that!


That's a clean and sleek looking watch. Good price too. Hope you get it.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I have literally just seen one of my all time grails become available but it's on Ebay abroad. I don't like buying outside of the UK but I might take the plunge this time. It's obviously too early for Christmas but I do reserve the right to make up my own version of the Christian calender. I envisage the Lord's birthday being in and around the next few days or so. Pure coincidence.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i want the obris morgan pradata and i will start saving for it this week :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Going to the canaries for Xmas so I might get a new g shock to go with .


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll have an Orbis Morgan Explorer waiting for me on Xmas morning 

(I know this because I bought one and the missus found it and said thats your Xmas pressie  )


----------



## Wilko (Sep 30, 2013)

I want a Omega Speedmaster professional......... it's unlikely, but a man can dream.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Markybirch said:


> I'll have an Orbis Morgan Explorer waiting for me on Xmas morning
> 
> (I know this because I bought one and the missus found it and said thats your Xmas pressie  )


i ordered mine last week and will smuggle it into the house :thumbup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have an Orbis Morgan Explorer waiting for me on Xmas morning
> ...


Unfortunately Fedex turned up and she answered the door!!!!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A Vacheron repeater if you're buying, please, Bob! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Shanghai 114. Sea-Gull 1963. Sea-Gull D310. One of these would be nice. I think.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

AVO said:


> A Vacheron repeater if you're buying, please, Bob! :thumbup:


Â£525,000 ! *faints*


----------



## Wolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Well it's my birthday sooner (I know you're all counting the days  ) and thanks to Royal Mail plus some imminent sales (I think I've earmarked 3 to move on  I will have an aqua terra quartz (black face) in my mits tomorrow... After getting my dads silver faced one, I knew I wanted one too!

Pics to follow


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't want anymore watches....I've got more than enough......what else shall I have.....? :think:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

The Aramar Artic Ocean that I paid for in January would be nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Drum2000 said:


> The Aramar Artic Ocean that I paid for in January would be nice.


True & you never know - Santa might think we`ve been good boys


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sea-gull 818.900 Tourbillon. It's $1290 from John Liao at Good-Stuffs. Beautiful looking watch, very cheap for a tourbillon. I think one knock will kill it, unfortunately.

Here's a video from mleok on WUS






The movement is mesmerising! I just wish it wasn't so fragile.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

wadebridge59 said:


> Sea-gull 818.900 Tourbillon. It's $1290 from John Liao at Good-Stuffs. Beautiful looking watch, very cheap for a tourbillon. I think one knock will kill it, unfortunately.
> 
> Here's a video from mleok on WUS
> 
> ...


i have the same movement (i think) in the watch designed to celebrate the British Horological Society's 150th anniversary, the unimaginatively named BHI 150 - and the design is similar too



they don't feel fragile at all, but there is one (not mine) on the bay at the moment at less that the Sea Gull one - and the BHI doesn't have 'CHINA MADE' on the dial either!


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

I already asked for and got my choice for christmas,



Apologies for the picture quality,

Got the last one on creation watches with a blue face, not allowed to wear it untill christmas day though i cant wait.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Wilko said:


> I want a Omega Speedmaster professional......... it's unlikely, but a man can dream.


This ^^^^^^^^!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

On my list is a tag heuer monaco gulf edition as I said on the list and thats as fair as it will go lol


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the BHI is a LiaoNing. http://www.rwgforum.net/topic/134586-comparison-of-chinese-tourbillon-movements/. The Sea-gull is from TianJin. I'm not expecting it to be as accurate as some of my other watches; but the movement is beautiful. That same Sea-gull can be found on TaoBao for $3000-6000.

It's good to hear that it isn't fragile. I like the "China Made" as I like Sea-gulls, particularly st2130: I have six st2130 and about 10 others. They are terrific VFM.



scottswatches said:


> i have the same movement (i think) in the watch designed to celebrate the British Horological Society's 150th anniversary, the unimaginatively named BHI 150 - and the design is similar too
> 
> they don't feel fragile at all, but there is one (not mine) on the bay at the moment at less that the Sea Gull one - and the BHI doesn't have 'CHINA MADE' on the dial either!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have something in mind but I`m saying nothing until I`m sure I have enough dosh :shutup:


Pretty much my thought also... that being said, I'll have enough dosh if I don't go and buy some POS watch that I regret as soon as I open the package until xmas.



Drum2000 said:


> The Aramar Artic Ocean that I paid for in January would be nice.


...fair enough... there's no mention to what year the OP's Christmas is referring to :lol: *

*Kidding... hope you guys get it by then :yes:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki King X-Mach Automatic H76686735 Mens Watch


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

this week I'll be mostly lusting after a tag monaco....

but any quality swiss watch would do........oh and maybe a nice seiko auto

or maybe a seiko solar


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

saxon46 said:


> or maybe a seiko solar


Solar is great to own, especially on divers watches. I would go with Citizen though, they're better at that technology than Seiko. Usually cheaper too :yes:


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like to buy Omega PO, My grail for long time. Maybe this christmas


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Solar is great to own, especially on divers watches. I would go with Citizen though, they're better at that technology than Seiko. Usually cheaper too :yes:


And courtesy of the folks here have ordered a Citizen EG2704-57E watch from Creation for MOH's Xmas present. yes it's solar - thanks for heads up on the solar Kutusov.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have found myself looking at Certina - off to Barcelona in a few weeks and I've discovered quite by chance that there is a watch store just off of Las Ramblas - might stumble across it and see if the wife feels spontaneous.


----------



## esjayjay (Oct 17, 2013)

New to forum, Mind me asking why pay in January and still waiting? Are they that rare?


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

esjayjay said:


> New to forum, Mind me asking why pay in January and still waiting? Are they that rare?


Glad you asked, I was wondering that also. Us newbies struggle on here at times


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> esjayjay said:
> 
> 
> > New to forum, Mind me asking why pay in January and still waiting? Are they that rare?
> ...


I think you are talking about the Aramar/Steinhart? It was a limited run with pre-order. It was suposed to be delivered much sooner but... You'll eventually come across a brand called MKII and one of their watches was also pre-ordered and took 7 years to be delivered! We're all a bunch of weirdos so run away while you can! :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Bob Sheruncle said:
> 
> 
> > esjayjay said:
> ...





Kutusov said:


> Bob Sheruncle said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you asked, I was wondering that also. Us newbies struggle on here at times
> ...
















Don`t say we didn`t warn you


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, my wished for Tissot has price dropped by a whole 1% since I added it to my wish list. Only another 30% to go and I might get it!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Porsche design / orfina chrono , ( remember the professionals c15 )


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Porsche design / orfina chrono , ( remember the professionals c15 )


Porsche design nice touch I do like the flat six


----------



## johnsteem (Oct 25, 2013)

Some seiko prosex model propably, tuna can?


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking at the above list, I'm amazed at the diversity of watches that people desire. Having Googled most of them, it's really opened my eyes to what is out there as well. Some I like, some I don't like, just as you would expect I suppose.

Just goes to show that one man's meat is another mans poison.


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

mickey the brindle said:


> Porsche design / orfina chrono , ( remember the professionals c15 )


One of these in balck would definitely be on my list. As well as an Omega Flightmaster


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ball Fireman II with blue detailing .... Very unlikely to occur. Once the five kids have been bought for not generally much left, and one of them has a birthday on Xmas day.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Steve72 said:


> Ball Fireman II with blue detailing .... Very unlikely to occur. Once the five kids have been bought for not generally much left, and one of them has a birthday on Xmas day.


Now that is a watch I like!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mickey the brindle said:


> Porsche design / orfina chrono , ( remember the professionals c15 )


Oh yeah, I wouldn't mind that at all. I've missed the poor man's Le Jour version on some forum not long ago.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I want a Red Ryder beebee gun!

Later,

William


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mickey the brindle said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche design / orfina chrono , ( remember the professionals c15 )
> ...




eBay-Artikelnummer:
​
190942399007

If this guy took paypal I would be bidding on this one and get him to send it to a friend in Berlin. Only takes bank transfer or cash on collection though. Not something I want to risk!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I want a Red Ryder beebee gun!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Do you really need another gun William?



William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> 
> William


 :lol:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I want a Red Ryder beebee gun!
> ...


I'm very, very worried about William. :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Possibly not my Xmas list but a Certina DS Action Diver chrono is on my 'want' list now. But at Â£1,365 it may be something I never purchase. Roll on 50 posts so I can look in the 'sales' thread.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

drdvice said:


> eBay-Artikelnummer:
> ​
> 190942399007
> 
> If this guy took paypal I would be bidding on this one and get him to send it to a friend in Berlin. Only takes bank transfer or cash on collection though. Not something I want to risk!


Cheers! Well, the guy has a pretty high feedback...


----------



## drdvice (Oct 24, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> drdvice said:
> 
> 
> > eBay-Artikelnummer:
> ...


I am still very tempted, but the thought of organising an overseas payment in my rusty German and then getting it sent to Berlin and then back here, without any ebay/paypal security makes me err on the side of caution.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

drdvice said:


> I am still very tempted, but the thought of organising an overseas payment in my rusty German and then getting it sent to Berlin and then back here, without any ebay/paypal security makes me err on the side of caution.


Try to contact him in English and see if he is willing to ship it to the UK. A lot of times they don't have any problem with that. With his feedback, I'm pretty sure he isn't a con man so that leaves you with the possibility of the watch getting lost in the mail. You can ask him for insured shipment because of that, he'll be using DHL almost certainly so it's not difficult at all for him. It all comes down to how much he is willing to be bothered and how much he really wants to sell it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I've got everything under control... and my clothes match! 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


It`s the cold, unemotional stare that worries me :shocking:

You know I`m only joking William, don`t you? :wink2: :sweatdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

As long as he's William Wilson things should be fine... If he gets a middle name, then you know what happens...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> As long as he's William Wilson things should be fine... If he gets a middle name, then you know what happens...


Don't worry, I have two middle names. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s the cold, unemotional stare that worries me :shocking:
> 
> You know I`m only joking William, don`t you? :wink2: :sweatdrop:




My natural expression is great for meetings. People who expect constant affirmative feedback always end up muddled and uneasy. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s the cold, unemotional stare that worries me :shocking:
> ...


Something about you must unnerve them...



> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE (William_Wilson @ Jan 16 2009, 09:21 PM)
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Don't worry, I have two middle names.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Lucky you!! Like a result of a Latin culture, I have a second personal name and two middle family names. My father wanted three! So it's 5 names on a full signature, it's a nightmare to sign anything official and pens tend to run out of ink through the ordeal :taz: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, I have two middle names.
> ...


Snap & to make things worse my first name is usually used as a surname 

Oh & to confuse things even more my father never called me by my first name, instead he & my siblings, always used one which wasn`t even on my birth certificate :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oh & to confuse things even more my father never called me by my first name, instead he & my siblings, always used one which wasn`t even on my birth certificate :blink:


My mother did the same with me. For the first nine years of school I went by that name. When I became a teenager and changed schools the teachers called me William. I didn't realize they were speaking to me.  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

My father has the same first name as I do (I'm named after him - just shows how narcissistic the guy is  ) so everybody at home called me by my second name. It was really strange too to be called by my first when I got to school. Now everybody calls me by my first except my parents and a couple of relatives and in those big festivities I can't avoid unless I manage to break my skull, takes me a couple of seconds to realize some one is talking to me when they use my second name.

Yeah, I want a new name for xmas this year, forget the watch :lol:.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, so whose to blame for taking this thread so far fftopic:? :glare:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, so whose to blame for taking this thread so far fftopic:? :glare:


I blame Ralphy! :yes:








Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I blame Ralphy! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, so whose to blame for taking this thread so far fftopic:? :glare:


The Saxons and Normands?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I blame Ralphy! :yes:
> ...








Now that's what I'd like for Christmas!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It's Herr Flick of the Gestapo :scare2:


*It is indeed Herr Flick! Duck and cover!!!*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so whose to blame for taking this thread so far fftopic:? :glare:
> ...


Mac will be blaming the Engles as usual. Or, he'll use the "senior moment" card, yet again.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> Mac will be blaming the Engles as usual. Or, he'll use the "senior moment" card, yet again.


That's why he has that "Senior Sunday" thread. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ok, I'll take this thread seriously for a second. 

I'd like one of these:










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Ok, I'll take this thread seriously for a second.
> 
> I'd like one of these:
> 
> ...


Have you seen one on the flesh? I have and they look nasty... and if you want a solar, you'll have to try Citizen! They're really great, especially the Japanese market Attesa range :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll take this thread seriously for a second.
> ...


I looked at one in a department store during the summer. They have those sinfully ugly Seiko diver hands as well as subdials I can't see anyway. What's not to like? 

The thing I like the most about them is the 90 degree section of blue on the bezel. :lol: Can Citizen top that?

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lots of fugly Citizens to choose from. It's almost all they send to our markets. The good stuff they keep for themselves...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Lots of fugly Citizens to choose from. It's almost all they send to our markets. The good stuff they keep for themselves...


Those watches don't really give me that loving feeling. I purchased a Seiko Worldtimer confuse-a-tron model back in 1991. It was a mass of subdials, hands, pushers and crowns. That old Seiko looked simple compared to these Citizens, and it was prettier too. I think the unlikeliness of the Seiko Solar diver is what appeals to me, and the blue on the bezel. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's a bit on the large side and the hour and minute hands seem a bit small. Not quite a loving feeling on this one.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It's a bit on the large side and the hour and minute hands seem a bit small. Not quite a loving feeling on this one.
> 
> Later,
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Actually, I was having a dig at myself


----------



## jonke (Jun 18, 2010)

I would like a big pilot but i have a lottery win dependency.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry people (father xmas, whoever), I've changed my mind!

I want....... sorry 'need' a Longines Opposition round, chrono or not I don't care but it must have a black face.

Damn I think I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Nixon 51-30 - in black! Otherwise I probably won't get a new watch, but If I win the lotto tonight I'll snap up the Seadweller for sale in the forum!


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

This back in one piece from STS would be nice!



Cheers

Ian


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Decided that Xmas should be early this year so trated myself to this-

http://imageshack.us/a/img132/2191/...://imageshack.us/a/img132/2191/rlus.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am lucky, my wife has bought mine already: An Airnautic AN 24 from ocean7. It's a 24 hour watch with 12 on top and a great dial in my view.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

my focus is shifting to this http://www.certina.c...-podium-gmt#m=7 although I'd probably want it with both a leather and metal bracelet.


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Omega PO 42. Been on my christmas list several years. Hopefully this is the one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I ordered my Christmas watch from Amazon uk this afternoon. I`m not saying what it is but it cost nearly Â£500, I also bought a sand coloured Hadley-Roma Cordura strap to go on it which (imo) will certainly be better then the (again imo) nasty, weird, leather thing it`s supplied with :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I ordered my Christmas watch from Amazon uk this afternoon. I`m not saying what it is but it cost nearly Â£500 I also bought,sand coloured Hadley-Roma Cordura strap to go on it which (imo) will certainly be better then the (again imo) nasty, weird, leather thing it`s supplied with :wink2:


Is it the one I'm also considering? Should I be very jealous? :lol:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*thats easy ........the nice seiko thats on its way from you lol H*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This WAS on my Xmas list until I got to the DHL man before the 710, I suppose I'll have to find something else to put on my list now :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

taffyman said:


> *thats easy ........the nice seiko thats on its way from you lol H*


I certainly hope it lives up to the self-xmas gift rank!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I ordered my Christmas watch from Amazon uk this afternoon. I`m not saying what it is but it cost nearly Â£500, I also bought a sand coloured Hadley-Roma Cordura strap to go on it which (imo) will certainly be better then the (again imo) nasty, weird, leather thing it`s supplied with :wink2:


BTW, mr. mod, sir... since when do we link to sales site? tut-tut... :lol:








now sorted :wink2:

Mac


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Promised myself no more watches till next year but after seeing the Hamilton Khaki what Beeks has posted pictures of it might be a case of "Dear Santa"


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

jbw said:


> Promised myself no more watches till next year but after seeing the Hamilton Khaki what Beeks has posted pictures of it might be a case of "Dear Santa"


Seriously do it

I promise it won't be a case of buyers regret


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered my Christmas watch from Amazon uk this afternoon. I`m not saying what it is but it cost nearly Â£500 I also bought,sand coloured Hadley-Roma Cordura strap to go on it which (imo) will certainly be better then the (again imo) nasty, weird, leather thing it`s supplied with :wink2:
> ...


Maybe


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe


Nice!!! :notworthy: :thumbup:

I'll have to set my priorities as there are 2 or 3 I wanted to get but obviously I can't get them all in a go. Still, that one could be one of the first :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, you`re the one that brought it to my attention in the first place


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, you`re the one that brought it to my attention in the first place


Right, I have definitive confirmation now! Jealous!! :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The trouble is that as soon as it arrives Caroline intends to wrap it up for Christmas


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The trouble is that as soon as it arrives Caroline intends to wrap it up for Christmas


Easy... you swap the inside of the box for something you already own. "No, no... this is the new one! This on my wrist, in the middle of the two other watches I'm wearing, that's so old!! Came from the old house with us!!"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Trust me - she`d know 

& I have never worn three watches on one wrist, what do you think I am - a weirdo or something?







:rofl:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about this long and hard (ok, for about a minute) and I think I'd like something that I irrationally love, something different for the 'collection' and something over-priced that I'd be unlikely to buy for myself. So, if you're reading this Mrs D, I'd very much like a Mondaine Stop2Go. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> what do you think I am - a weirdo or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shutup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think I am - a weirdo or something?
> ...


Careful Mutley otherwise you`ll be spending the night in the dog house









I`m not weird, I`m just normalitaly challenged :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> So, if you're reading this Mrs D, I'd very much like a Mondaine Stop2Go. Thank you very much.


This??






Really?? :sweatdrop:

..Â£445  Mate, hurry up... you need a drink or ten or something :lol:

.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> This??


Yep! :lol:

As I said: irrational and overpriced. The perfect gift.

And, as you're asking... Mine's a glass of red, ta! :cheers:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I won mine on the bay and itâ€™s on its way from Canada. Itâ€™s a Vostok (for a change) blue Scuba Dude with a Dave Murphy bezel and a Seiko insert. :yes: I have been allowed 2 straps to go with it and one has arrived already but I had to hand it over to the 710 and I am not allowed to see the watch in the flesh until Crimbo day. :taz:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i didnt think it would be long until you got a scubadude :thumbup: :thumbup:

whatever i put before is void i am now after a zlatoust diver


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Well. I bought the Tissot that I said about on my original post. 

It's got one of the smallest bracelets I've ever tried, so I'm waiting for Tissot to send extra links to the dealer before I get it home.

It's mine. All mine I tell ya *manic laugh*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine arrived a few day`s ago & is now hidden away until Christmas somewhere in Caroline`s room :sadwalk:

:crybaby:


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

:newyear:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Not on my xmas list as such...well, it's on my personal list, is the grey faced Victorinox Alpnach. Checked these out in the Victorinox shop on Bond Street today. It's a whole lotta watch & it looks & feels awesome. Really well made, solid & chunky......just a shame about the price tag, just shy of Â£2000 in the shop, Amazon have 1 for sale at Â£1009 at the mo, and I'm very tempted. :thumbup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I want a Red Ryder beebee gun!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You'll shoot your eye out!!!

I would settle for the other 3 out of 7 watches that I have had on pre order since early Summer myself. Ohhhhh but....they are going to be worth the wait!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i didnt think it would be long until you got a scubadude :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> whatever i put before is void i am now after a zlatoust diver


 I got that diver down on the wish list, its a bit special that one. Its me birthday in early January so I was allowed to pull the trigger tonight on a new Raketa with a Messershmitt 262 dial. :thumbup: Me and the cat will be camped out early on Christmas morning outside the 710'S special chamber. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> whatever i put before is void i am now after a zlatoust diver


I know you have pretty big wrists but can you really handle a 55mm watch??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Raketa with a Messershmitt 262 dial. :thumbup: Me and the cat will be camped out early on Christmas morning outside the 710'S special chamber. :yes:


It's not a Raketa but I own something like that...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Eeny meeny miny mo,

One of these two...I don't know!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The one on the right...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

The right one as well.

the old zlatousts were 68mm, i think that's even to big for my 8.5in wrists but they are one hell of a talking point especially when you bring up the old radium lume and how it actually killed the women who painted it on as they didn't know it was radioactive.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Raketa with a Messershmitt 262 dial. :thumbup: Me and the cat will be camped out early on Christmas morning outside the 710'S special chamber. :yes:
> ...


 Tasty tasty very very tasty............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


I have to say I`d prefer it plain, without all the 262 stuff


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Yes but your very grumpy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


& proud of it!!! ldman:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have to say I`d prefer it plain, without all the 262 stuff


It's a bit of a conversation starter as lots of people asked me why it says 262 and not just 6 (and people rarely ask me about my watch, so it's always a bit of a surprise). Either you care for that kind of thing or don't. And I think it's much harder for a Brit to wear such a thing than me.

Anyway, this 262 is the only coin edge 44mm pilot watch that Aristo makes. It's sort of an Aristo XL with the coin edge bezel and a the plane dial. There's now something similar to what you were saying...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say I`d prefer it plain, without all the 262 stuff
> ...


The 262 was special, too fast for anyone to get close but had very limited flying time. Fortunately it came in to service very late in the war. I have an excellent print of one that I bought from an RAF museum. I must have a look at it sometime. I remember the price was greatly reduced, not surprisingly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know what the 262 was, I made an Airfix kit of one in the `60s, it wouldn`t matter to me what plane they put on the watch I`d still prefer the dial without it :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> The 262 was special, too fast for anyone to get close but had very limited flying time. Fortunately it came in to service very late in the war.


Yeap, but also too fast to be an effective fighter plane. There were no guided missiles, just canons and that made it almost impossible to hit other propeller fighters. The pilots had a terrible training also, it would be crap even to fly a conventional plane, let alone something so different and specific like this. AFAIK their kill list consists pretty much of bombers, those big, thick bomber formations were a tasty target for these planes.

BTW, this Aristo is not exactly a celebration of the 262 in the war but of a particular restoration project that was done with a few surviving specimens. Here's one of them...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll go right back to the beginning of this Christmas forum and say that I wouldn't mind the Tissot chrono shown by Bob Sheruncle. Unlike him, I do have a Tissot but not a patch on the one in his picture.. Christmas cards often show a snowy winter's scene and this watch has a marvellous wintry look about it which would be wonderful if worn in the Alps during the skiing season or in Lapland when snow and reindeer are all around.

Unfortunately for me, the only person likely to buy me a watch for Christmas is myself, and it's just not the same as having a surprise from someone else. My friend and carer Kristina always says of my interests that she wouldn't have a clue what to buy me, so I am not really concerned. I have made sure, however, that this year she will have a bumper crop of presents from me, and believe it or not, one of those presents will be a watch - she would like a square faced watch and one which is easy for her to read.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > The 262 was special, too fast for anyone to get close but had very limited flying time. Fortunately it came in to service very late in the war.
> ...


 Check out the red hands on the 109..........Cooler than a very cool cool thing.........


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

> I'll go right back to the beginning of this Christmas forum and say that I wouldn't mind the Tissot chrono shown by Bob Sheruncle. Unlike him, I do have a Tissot but not a patch on the one in his picture.. Christmas cards often show a snowy winter's scene and this watch has a marvellous wintry look about it which would be wonderful if worn in the Alps during the skiing season or in Lapland when snow and reindeer are all around.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the only person likely to buy me a watch for Christmas is myself, and it's just not the same as having a surprise from someone else. My friend and carer Kristina always says of my interests that she wouldn't have a clue what to buy me, so I am not really concerned. I have made sure, however, that this year she will have a bumper crop of presents from me, and believe it or not, one of those presents will be a watch - she would like a square faced watch and one which is easy for her to read.


The blurb on the Tissot says it takes its styling cues from the 1960's motor racing scene. It looks stunning in the flesh in my opinion.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Bob, nice to tread that you have bought the Tissot yopu wanted - it looks a "cracker" (ifm you don't mind the Christmas pun).

One thing not related to watches is my ignorance of certain aspects of the forum - and I would like to know how you get up a box that repeats my earlier posting so that readers immediately know what you are replying to. I have already made one error in accidentally marking as "read" the classic post subforum which action I do not know how to reverse to get back the green and blue icon, And now, I wish to take advantage of the boxing of a previous posting.

Anyway, thanks for a Christmas treat of a lovely watch photo.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

> I would like to know how you get up a box that repeats my earlier posting so that readers immediately know what you are replying to. I have already made one error in accidentally marking as "read" the classic post subforum which action I do not know how to reverse to get back the green and blue icon, And now, I wish to take advantage of the boxing of a previous posting.


When you open a topic - even if you don't read it all - it automatically marks it as read. You can't avoid or reverse it unfortunately.

As for the quote box: at the bottom of the post you want to quote, there should be the words "quote" and "multiquote".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks lewjamben, I will give quote and multiquote a go. Thanks also for reassuring me that I haven't done anything worrying by clicking on the forum read tick. As for this topic (or is it a thread), the thread of my sanity has been sorely stretched but in an amused and bewildered fashion. Are we all a strange bunch or what?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Are we all a strange bunch or what?


Totally...










:rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Are we all a strange bunch or what?
> 
> 
> Totally...
> ...


Who's who on the forum? That would be a good thread :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > > Are we all a strange bunch or what?
> ...


Well, having seen photos of William - he has to be Elma Fudd :hunter: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, having seen photos of William he has to be Elma Fudd :hunter: :lol:


Funny you bring William up, he was the only one I though of and I would put him down as the Tasmanian Devil :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, having seen photos of William he has to be Elma Fudd :hunter: :lol:
> ...


Naa, that would be Mutley :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Rassin Frassin- He looks nothing like me


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, having seen photos of William - he has to be Elma Fudd :hunter: :lol:












More like this:










:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, having seen photos of William - he has to be Elma Fudd :hunter: :lol:
> ...


I stand corrected :notworthy: :lol:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I bought myself an Accurist which I'm saving for Christmas, simply because...I always wanted an Accurist! Also just won my second Seiko modded diver, which I'm hoping will arrive from the USA in time for Christmas, along with the dreaded import duty charge. Just hope it's not too outrageous.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I managed to get a Dreadnought GMT which arrived today; have had a little peek and I'm most happy.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> I managed to get a Dreadnought GMT which arrived today; have had a little peek and I'm most happy.


Being one of the few that got it is quite the feat! It sold out in less thab 15 minutes


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Indeed it was a bit of a feat, I'm very chuffed.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats one hell of a goodlooking watch, i love the hms dreadnought flag etched into the back case :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*The postie just brought my present (to me from me) A pepsi bezel model Seiko 7548-7000. I recently sold a black model 7546 and have been regretting it almost ever since so when I won this one for a mere Â£60 odd I was quite pleased. For some strange reason the lower lug holes have been drilled through which initially looked a bit odd but as 'fat' spring bars fit with no problems it's only cosmetic. It must have been a swine of a job to accurately drill them and I'd love to know why (and how) it was done. Oddly enough it wasn't mentioned in the sellers description. If anyone on here recognises it I'd love to know its history. It's serial number is 459533. Sorry, I have yet to sort out posting pictures on here but other than the 'through drilled holes' for the lower (6 o'clock) springbar ends it's an ordinary looking 7548-7000. It was on 'bay and finished Thursday evening. *


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm hoping the 710 might buy me a nice Jaguar watch to go with my Jaguar "leaper" cufflinks - she thought she'd cracked it last year but it turned out she had been swindled into buying a fake!

Can you believe anyone would bother to fake a Jaguar watch?

I'm dreaming someone might buy me a JLC Reverso Grand Taille - one can always dream!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Picked up my Tissot today  A quick try on and it's back in the box ready to play with it on Christmas day.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Donâ€™t panic! :sweatdrop: Itâ€™s arrived from Moscow. I know itâ€™s my Raketa Messerschmitt as itâ€™s on the packet!  There was another big parcel from Russia, as big as a pillow, whatâ€™s it there?  I wasnâ€™t even allowed to touch that one. :taz:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> There was another big parcel from Russia, as big as a pillow, whatâ€™s it there?


Maybe you've ordered a Russian pillow? :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > There was another big parcel from Russia, as big as a pillow, whatâ€™s it there?
> ...


 What like this? :yahoo:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The 710 is buying me one. I want an auto Japanese dressy thing, so have given her Creation's URL and a list of strict criteria.

It will be interesting to see what arrives on the 25th... I think she may do well (there's a good selection and my criteria are quite exacting).

If it's not my taste it may be on the sale section on boxing day...    :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

apm101 said:


> The 710 is buying me one. I want an auto Japanese dressy thing, so have given her Creation's URL and a list of strict criteria.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what arrives on the 25th... I think she may do well (there's a good selection and my criteria are quite exacting).
> 
> If it's not my taste it may be on the sale section on boxing day...    :thumbup:


Depending on when you gave her the URL, Creationwatches had a massive sale on Orient Bambinos a couple of weeks ago. I was too late to get myself a non-golden black dialed one...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> What like this? :yahoo:


Does it have smaller and smaller cushions inside?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope not.


----------

